

Y Combinator Seattle Meetup, Feb 25   - Harj
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/y-combinator-seattle-meetup
Come by the RescueTime offices at StartPad.org from 6.30pm on February 25 to talk with Harj Taggar from Y Combinator and several Seattle based YC alumni. Harj was a founder of Auctomatic, acquired by Live Current Media in 2008. Tony Wright of RescueTime, Mike Miller of Cloudant, Niall Smart of Echodio and Phil Yuen, founder of TextPayMe (acquired by Amazon in 2006), will also be there.
We'll be bringing in pizza and beers and hanging out all evening to talk about startups and answer any of your questions about YC.<p>This is a great opportunity for those who have applied, or are considering applying, for the next YC round to tell us more about your application in person and learn about YC from founders who have been through the process.
======
dangrover
Are there things like this in San Francisco? I kinda assumed there would be
when I moved out here, but haven't heard of any yet.

~~~
pg
We've been completely slack about this sort of thing, but now that we have
Harj we're going to start.

------
callmeed
I'm giving my wife a spa day this weekend so I can come to this ...

------
gane5h
Awesome! I might drive down from Vancouver just for this.

~~~
Harj
hmm I might head to Vancouver afterwards for the weekend, any chance you could
ping me? harj AT Ycombinator DOT com

~~~
domino
It would be awesome if you could stop by Vancouver, there are a lot of
startups here!

------
akkartik
Was there one in the bay area?

~~~
Harj
not yet, we'll be doing a few meetups in different cities over the next few
weeks.

------
bho
would austin, tx happen to be on your list of cities?

~~~
Harj
yes, we will be doing a meetup during sxsw on Mon 15th march at submerged from
5 - 7. pg will be at that one also as he's on a sxsw panel. will send out more
details soon.

------
phreanix
Definitely waiting for the Los Angeles one!

------
rms
Biz dev! Congrats Harj.

------
kevingadd
Great idea. I'll definitely plan to stop by, sounds like a good way to get
some questions answered about YC and chat with like-minded people.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
I will be there for sure.

------
mattiss
Sweet!

